
NCAC Report: What’s All This About Trigger Warnings? - adventured
http://ncac.org/resource/ncac-report-whats-all-this-about-trigger-warnings/
======
tangled_zans
I stopped reading at "While there were widespread expressions of concern and
respect for students, nearly half of respondents (45%) think trigger warnings
have or will have a negative effect on classroom dynamics"

Nearly half said it will have a negative effect? So.... More than half said
that it won't? What kind of biased "reporting" is this.

~~~
stevetrewick
Well if you'd have kept reading you'd have found the data :

 _What effect, if any, do you feel the use of trigger warnings has or would
have on classroom dynamics? (Answered: 712) Positive 17.28% Negative 45.22%
None 8.99% I don 't know 28.51%_

